# Items that sell the most



## don716 (Mar 1, 2008)

I was wondering (of your items you make) what really stands out and sells the most? I'm looking into turning a variety of smaller items such as mini birdhouses,pendants,earrings,pens,bowls and hopefully figure out what to concentrate on the most. I know different people make and sell different items but what sells the most where you live?
Donny


----------



## b00kemdano (Feb 10, 2009)

*Tops!*

By far, I mostly sell tops when I have a table somewhere. Of course, it's probably because they are super-cheap. 

They are my lure when I'm vending. They're right on the front of the table in the middle on a picture frame with the glass still in it; that's my "test track". If I can get the bored kids to come over and spin a top, Mom will inevitably follow, and sometimes, she'll like my stuff and buy something other than a top. It's also a good lure for nostalgic grown ups!

I usually sell my tops for $2. It's cheap enough that Mom is willing to buy one for an eager kid, and it's cheap enough that a kid who has allowance money can buy one.


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Bottle stoppers are consistent sellers for me. Especially Dymondwood or Colorwood stoppers. Also exotic woods like marblewood and black & white ebony sell really well. It always amazes me as to what sells at each show. Some shows the corkscrew stoppers sell well. Some shows it bottle openers, sometimes pens. I've done shows for 3 years now and probably have sold 5 bowls. Until today that is and I sold 5 mid to large bowls at a farmer's market today. You never know what they're going to want.


----------



## Wooduse (Jan 17, 2011)

What do you get for these bowls? If you don't mind me asking. How do you price these things; stoppers, bowls, vessels, pens, corkscrews, etc.


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

I price my items based on cost of materials, time to make, and current market prices (I scout my competition and try to sell for a little less than the other guy). Bottle stoppers for example I get from PSI in groups of 100 at a time, $2.60 each. I have acquired a boatload of different exotics over the last few years, so it costs me less than $1 per stopper for wood. I can turn out a completely finished stopper in less 10 minutes, so at least 6 per hour. I sell these for $15-20, depending upon the wood (Dymondwood I charge more) and whether I've embellished them (cabachons, InLace, etc). Pens I typically charge 3 times the kit price and again I'm usually buying multiples at a time and I turn at least 5, usually 10, of each style every time I do a certain style (saves time on the set up). Bowls are a little different. I have a great supplier of kiln dried wood for bowls up to about 3" deep. I vary the price from as little as $7 for a small 2- 3 inch diameter plain looking bowl to $50-75 or more for larger, more interesting grained pieces. Just sort of depends upon my mood. I include tax in my prices (although now that I can accept credit cards, I'm rethinking that). I also tend to price things in increments of $5 (I hate a pocket full of ones when I'm at a weekend long show). Hope this helps. Let me know if you have any more questions.


----------



## don716 (Mar 1, 2008)

I've only went to one show and I was not really prepared like I thought I was and all day I only sold 2 pens. One was a slimline for $20.00 and the other was a Vertex pen with rose wood for $25.00.
Donny


----------

